# Thread titles with a witty reply



## Trekchick (Jul 7, 2008)

I started a thread similar to this on EpicSki Some time ago, and it keeps coming back with some fun responses.

The rule of this thread is to take it all in good humour, and DON'T take it personally if someone picks on a thread you started.

Using your quick wit, post a thread title and the "quick witted" reply that pops into your mind


Antique Woodies

-Ahhh, so that explains the Tenth *Mounted* Division


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Does Size Matter

If you have to ask...


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 10, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/31292-...e-regarding-full-suspension-nomenclature.html

Know how I know you're gay? because you started a thread called http://forums.alpinezone.com/31292-...e-regarding-full-suspension-nomenclature.html


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/31292-...e-regarding-full-suspension-nomenclature.html
> 
> Know how I know you're gay? because you started a thread called http://forums.alpinezone.com/31292-...e-regarding-full-suspension-nomenclature.html


:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  (Literally, I did!)


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

I am going to be one irritable B*TCH for a while..

What else is new?


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2008)

What are you doing right now?

Your mom.

Dinner thread...What's cooking...

Your mom.

What are you eating for lunch?

Your mom.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> What are you doing right now?
> 
> Your mom.
> 
> ...



As lame and generally not witty as those are I still laughed at each one. :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/28321-couch-5k-plan.html

Well, that's one way to raise some cash.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 10, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/31007-beer-leeches.html

I'm wondering which end said leech is attached to?


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> As lame and generally not witty as those are I still laughed at each one. :lol:


Shhhhhh!  I did, too.  :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Jul 10, 2008)

severine said:


> Shhhhhh!  I did, too.  :lol:



I'm just disappointed I didn't get to it first.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> As lame and generally not witty as those are I still laughed at each one. :lol:



Low hanging fruit.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 11, 2008)

Free Cat
I like cats, they taste like Chicken!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/31766-anyone-watching-who-special-vh1.html

Special on who?

Who's on first?


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 20, 2008)

marc hits 5k.

That's a lot of goats. :wink:

Sorry Marc, I couldn't resist.


----------



## hardline (Jul 20, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/17566-400-woo-hoo.html

http://forums.alpinezone.com/17656-six-hundred-woo-hoo-yeah-hah.html

if you only new then what you know now.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 20, 2008)

Hancock

What you do in the bathroom is your business...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/31809-woo-package-marc-well-looks-quite-nice.html

Marc finally gets the final operation to finish the transformation.  Apparently he's happy with the result.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 22, 2008)

Crotch rash question!! You have been warned

Maybe that used saddle wasn't such a bargain after all.


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Crotch rash question!! You have been warned
> 
> Maybe that used saddle wasn't such a bargain after all.



Ding ding ding ding!!! I think we have a winner. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/32655-movement-big-jay.html

Who is Jay and why do we care about his bowel movements??


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/32655-movement-big-jay.html
> 
> Who is Jay and why do we care about his bowel movements??



Didn't you share with us about your lunch shooting right thru you


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Didn't you share with us about your lunch shooting right thru you



Yeah, but everyone knows who I am, and they all want to know everything about me!!!! :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 9, 2008)

Fear holding back the ripper?

Best reply was posted in the thread itself



tjf67 said:


> Turn up a cheek and letergo.  Just ripped a good one.  No fear here


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 19, 2008)

Thoughts on Binding Problems?

Metamucil


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Thoughts on Binding Problems?
> 
> Metamucil



I was thinking better rope. But I guess your head is in a different place. ;-)


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I was thinking better rope. But I guess your head is in a different place. ;-)


Up my Butt?  That's not nice!!!

Well, I do pump septic tanks for a living.  If it were up to me, we'd give out prune juice to all our customers


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Thoughts on Binding Problems?
> 
> Metamucil



Good one.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 19, 2008)

What are you doing right now?

posting in this thread...


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 19, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/36354-need-adirondack-recommendation.html

Look out for ANUSs...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/36354-need-adirondack-recommendation.html
> 
> Look out for ANUSs...



:lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 25, 2008)

How big will you go?

Not sure.  My husband says 8 inches.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> How big will you go?
> 
> Not sure.  My husband says its 8 inches.



:blink::blink::lol::lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

I heard the ANUSs hang out around the corner from the CLITs..lol


----------



## severine (Sep 25, 2008)

trekchick said:


> how big will you go?
> 
> not sure.  My husband says 8 inches.


 potd!


----------



## Marc (Sep 25, 2008)

It's crock pot season!

Cheech Marin, Tommy Chong unavailable for comment.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 25, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/36839-what-do-you-do-during-wind-hold.html

Feel very bloated. :blink:


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 25, 2008)

andyzee said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/36839-what-do-you-do-during-wind-hold.html
> 
> feel very bloated. :blink:


roflmao!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 25, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/36869-who-hitting-mrg-season.html

Never met Mrg, is she good looking?


----------



## krisskis (Sep 26, 2008)

andyzee said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/36869-who-hitting-mrg-season.html
> 
> Never met Mrg, is she good looking?



Hahahaha......BTW Andy...your avatar is diturbing me...i dont know why...just is


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 26, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Hahahaha......BTW Andy...your avatar is diturbing me...i dont know why...just is



Shhhh!!! He'll change it to his nipple shot. ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> How big will you go?
> 
> Not sure.  My husband says 8 inches.



Your husband will take 8 inches?


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 27, 2008)

Got Wood???



Waaaaaaaay too easy.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 12, 2008)

Blowin Out The Mice Tonight

Or for Richard Gere, "blowin out the gerbils".


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 20, 2008)

When do you strip?
More important, do you wax after you strip or before you strip. 

And, not to be forgotten, there is a poll(pole) in said thread


----------



## Marc (Oct 20, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Blowin Out The Mice Tonight
> 
> Or for Richard Gere, "blowin out the gerbils".



Hahahaha, post above = full of win.


----------



## hardline (Oct 20, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> When do you strip?
> More important, do you wax after you strip or before you strip.
> 
> And, not to be forgotten, there is a poll(pole) in said thread



damn didnt even think of the pole.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2008)

When do you strip?

Only once my wife starts pulling the ones out...


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Hahahaha, post above = full of win.



I'm glad someone got it. (and wasn't afraid to admit it)


----------



## Greg (Oct 21, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/39265-your-first.html

Her name was...


----------



## hardline (Oct 22, 2008)

threads like this make me feel beter about myself. at least i know there are a bunch of people obsessed with snow and really aren't right in the head too.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 23, 2008)

Goggles that are compatible with the Giro G10


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 23, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Blowin Out The Mice Tonight
> 
> Or for Richard Gere, "blowin out the gerbils".





Marc said:


> Hahahaha, post above = full of win.





Mildcat said:


> I'm glad someone got it. (and wasn't afraid to admit it)


I got it, but totally missed the post.  THAT is freakin hilarious!


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 24, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I got it, but totally missed the post.  THAT is freakin hilarious!



Thanks, I'm always glad to see I'm not the only one with a twisted sense of humor. :wink:


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 24, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Goggles that are compatible with the Giro G10



Now, THAT is funny!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 24, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Goggles that are compatible with the Giro G10



I love beer goggles..lol..especially when the women have them..lol..even a blind squirrel gets an occasional nut..


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I love beer goggles..lol..especially when the women have them..lol..even a blind squirrel gets an occasional nut..



Ah ha ha!!! Words of wisdom from the Steeze! :beer:


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 5, 2009)

Boot Stink

Dooood, wash your feet once in a while!


----------



## Trekchick (May 25, 2009)

Rebirth of a Hardtail

Severine and Trekchick sign up for Booty Boot Camp


----------



## Mildcat (May 26, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Rebirth of a Hardtail
> 
> Severine and Trekchick sign up for Booty Boot Camp



Pics? :wink:


----------



## Mildcat (May 26, 2009)

white lightning lube


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 25, 2009)

Golf: Lie Angles


Will the wife believe you if you tell her it really took you 4 hrs to get groceries?
Sure.  Go ahead and get a round in!


----------



## mondeo (Jun 25, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Golf: Lie Angles
> 
> 
> Will the wife believe you if you tell her it really took you 4 hrs to get groceries?
> Sure. Go ahead and get a round in!


 
That's how I read it every time.

I was actually thinking of a spin-off thread, thread titles that are completed by another. Such as:

Heavy freight halued by ... http://forums.alpinezone.com/54943-mountain-lions.html

(As seen on front page when thread titles are abbreviated; somehow at some point I mixed the two and misread as heavy freight mauled by mountain lions.)


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2009)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/55814-house.html

I can't think of any witty replies, but I always think it's about the stupid TV show when I first see it.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 20, 2009)

Bike Log
Here you go


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Bike Log
> Here you go



ahahaha


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 21, 2009)

How do you know when its getting close to rip?

When the pressure builds up and you feel the urge to lean a little to one side and let it loose.

Also See; Ripping Gas


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 27, 2009)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/65800-place-your-stuff-need-your-input.html

I am not putting my stuff anywhere near any of your inputs.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice one ^^^^


Do Campaign Signs work?

Not any more than the politicians do


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 27, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Nice one ^^^^
> 
> 
> Do Campaign Signs work?
> ...



  I like this thread.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/65800-place-your-stuff-need-your-input.html
> 
> I am not putting my stuff anywhere near any of your inputs.



Some sort of similar thought goes through my head when I see that title too.  Good one!


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 6, 2009)

Is it cheating if I have a witty reply to a thread I started?

Glove advise
Ribbed for her Pleasure.


----------

